# I lost my best friend today



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

It is with great sorry to inform you that my dad, Ernie, passed away this afternoon. If you have ever met him or fished with him, could you please post a few words about him or how he touched your life. I will print them out and keep them in a memory book. He loved sharing fish stories (lies mostly) and was one of the best fishermen I know. He will be greatly missed here on earth but I know he is fishing right now in heaven.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

My condolences.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent for you and your Dad.And to know he is ok in heaven be well sister.In the presents of the Lord .


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear that, I never had the privilege to meet him. Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry for your loss, my dad is 85 and it's tough. Hang in there.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Carol, my condolences on your loss. I never got the chance to fish with ernie but i got to listen in on his fish stories at the fish fry's and i'm sure they were all true at least in his eyes. He will surely be missed. 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Condolences*

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your Dad.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Carol I only met him a couple of times but felt like we were life long
friends
Prayers sent for comfort and peace


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry Carol. I thoroughly enjoyed evey minute spent with your dad. I wish there were more times spent together. He had a zest for life and always wore a smile. RIP Ernie.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

carol, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.. you will be in our prayers tonight.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry for your lost and may your Father R.I.P. I lost my Pops 10 years ago and I know the feeling bro. Hang strong for the rest of your family and God bless.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear Carol...Prayers Sent.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Ernie. We will all miss him. I remember the time he got a hook in his hand and I brought some ointment to him. Then I explained what the ointment was used for and he laughed and made a comment I will not post on here. Again we will all miss Ernie, What a good guy.

Matt


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss Carol. Prayers sent.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I am honored that I got to know Mr. Earnie over the last few years and was able to verbally combat with the EXPERT of wit. Mr. Earnie always drew me near and treated me like a peer, although it was not deserved. A WWII ArmyAir Corps vet, early pioneer of modern oil field drilling techniques, and mostly just a FINE, FINE, Christian man. If every man and husband tried to be 1/2 the husband and father Mr. Earnie was, this would be a great world.

Just a few saying that took me aback.

Mr. E: You got to follow the rules.
Me: I know the rules.
Mr. E: What are they?
Me: Like you told me....Cheat a piece of real earthworm on the hook of an artificial Carolina rigged worm. Makes them hold the hook longer.
Mr. E: "Yeah, you got one rule right but you didn't get THE rule, THE rule is when you are fishing with me, "whatever I say are the rules" they change as I see fit so pay very close attention because I change them as I see fit."

He is "the old man in the boat" that Patrick F. McManus wrote about, but mostly he was the "slim man" in McManus' writings.

No matter how you cut it, it comes up heads...ever the ultimate man, a Christian Warrior living in God's Grace like all of us and declaring the Grace of our Savior...Rest-in-Peace Mr. Earnie.


----------



## Sharky2012 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. After reading what others wrote, he sounds like he was the salt of the earth.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss Carol, I didn't know you dad that well but the few times I met him at the gatherings I always enjoyed visiting with him. It was very easy to see that he was indeed your best friend!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Read these 
by Patrick F. McManus to "kind-of" understand the man....

1. The Theory and Application of Old Men
2. Skinny in Traffic


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Carol,
Our prayers are with you and all who's life Ernie touched. 
I remember the fish fry at the State Park where we met,he loved to tell stories about Large Mouth fishing years ago on Livingston.


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Our Prayers Are With You and Your Family*

Carol,

I wish I had met your dad. From just a few of the comments listed here it sounds like he was an unforgettable character, and someone who will be greatly missed. I lost my dad when I was 25 and can understand, but cannot adequately describe, the pain of losing someone so special and so important. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Captain Bill


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Never met him but I send my condolences. I lost mine to early, 3 yrs ago. Never ever will be easy . Emotions make this life hard.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Wish i would have known him, i love old fishing stories, God Bless Carol


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

Never met your Dad or you either but reading all your posts i know you an your Dad were very close. You will meet again. May you 
find peace an comfort in your memories of all the good times. 
GOD bless you an give you strength to carry on. RIP EARNIE


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

It didn't take long for Ernie to go from fish fry acquaintance, to friend, to neighbor (weekend) to favorite fishing buddy. If you ever went fishing with Ernie and Carol at the same time, it didn't take long to realize that between the two of them, there wasn't much they didn't know. They would hear a bird off in the distance and tell you exactly what it was--to me, a bird is a bird so I'm assuming they were right. The banter between father and daughter was amazing, so I guess now it's up to me to keep Carol straightened out and help her improve her fishing skills like Ernie always did. When crappie fishing with Ernie we never even had to look at our corks because he knew exactly when we should pull up and he never hesitated to tell us. He always let us know when we were too early or too late. (which we could tell anyway because there wouldn't be a fish on the end of the line). I expect the fish population to grow in LL, not only because of Ernie's skill but to Ernie, if it was legal -or really really really close- it went in the skillet.
I'll miss my good friend Ernie, I thought we'd have many more fishing trips together, but it just goes to show; you never know from one day to the next what to expect so enjoy the time you have and the friends you enjoy being with.
Prayers to you and your family Carol; and to my friend Ernie, rest in peace--I never knew Carol's mother but I know how much you missed her and know that you are together again.
Let's all catch one more fish for Ernie.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Been there, done that. It sux really bad. My thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Carol, I know this has been extremely tough for you and your family. Our prayers are with you, and we are here for you. For those that don't know Ernie, let me provide a little color...

1. He didn't post much on 2cool, but he read everything. He knew all of you, and kept up with all of the fishing reports and personalities of everybody on the board. Apparently, he knew my wife better than me, because he called me Mr. Spoon when we first met. Some of you will get that.

2. He was a Christian man who was heavily involved in his church. He invited the entire men's choir up for a fish fry at his Livingston lake house. I think they came on a bus. We were fortunate enough to help with the event, and it was a blast. Later on that year, the rest of the church was invited up for another fish fry. They all went out on a pontoon boat ride, too. We were getting nervous when they got toward the end of the Kickapoo channel and were heading out to the white caps of the main lake. We jumped in Carol's boat to check on them. They had already turned around and were heading back home. When we got to the pontoon and looked at Ernie, we realized that he was trolling with a rattle trap behind the pontoon boat.

3. He was the life of the party. Very charismatic and talkative.

4. He is one competitive dude. If he had control over the trolling motor, he would position himself to make a cast to the best spot (point, laydown log, etc.). If you got hung on a tree, then you were out of luck. He may not circle back for you.

5. He was a Miss State graduate. Their rivals are Ole Miss, so he had an Ole Miss dart board!

6. He was an old school hard worker. He didn't need the money and could have easily retired a long time ago. He had a job up until the day he got sick. He was not somebody that would lay on the couch watching TV. He was very active with church, work, fishing, and more.

7. He LOVED our youngest daughter like his own, and ALWAYS asked about her. She is also very upset today. 

We miss you Ernie!


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

The couple of times that I got to chat with Ernie at Dukes fries, he took the time to sit with me on a one on one basis and to enjoy little chats. You could tell right off that he was a very nice and knowledgeable person. I am glad that I did get to meet him and he did leave a great impression with me and may he rest in peace.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

My most sincere condolences go out to you- you were a wonderful daughter who obviously loved your Father very much and we all know that he loved you. I will pray for you, but know that he is in Heaven with your Mom. Mississippi people rock!


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. I did not know him, but I know he will be missed. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## oilfish (Jan 23, 2010)

Carol, Prayers sent to you and your family.

Oilfish


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'am sorry for your lost Carol,I know you and Ernie by ready your post.He was a Great dad and your a wonderful Daughter.Prayers sent for you and your family .


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm so thankful to have known Ernie and getting the chance to do some recent crappie fishing with him is something I will always cherish. 

It is indeed a small world and Ernie and I shared a mutual friend who was from his childhood, and that same person was one that I admired, respected and thought so much of from my professional career. It was a joy for me to listen to Ernie share with me stories about his days with that friend and I hope in some small way Ernie also enjoyed hearing from me about how his friend had become such a great leader and admired individual. Remarkable that two people, Ernie and his childhood friend, were both giants in their own way, left their positive mark on our world, and both touched me for which I feel eternally grateful. 

Ernie was a Christian and lived as a powerful example of his Faith. God Bless Ernie and please send Carol the comfort she needs right now. I will miss him.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

"so I guess now it's up to me to keep Carol straightened out and help her improve her fishing skills like Ernie always did"

Duke, you better find a huge hammer and a steel nail to penetrate her hard head! J/K - what a nice place and great neighbors on LL/KP Creek y'all have. 

I know Mr. Earnie found consolence in being there when he could.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers on the way for you and your family.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I had the pleasure to meet him as well. Anyone who had the pleasure to meet him is truly blessed. I remember when you and him got in that jon boat and he fussed the whole time about how you would do it (paddling). Thinking back, I still laugh at it. 

God gained an angel today. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess I missed a treat by not knowing your dad but remember God Only picks the very best.. Sorry for your loss and prayers for you and your family!

Racer


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Sorry for your lost and may your Father R.I.P. I lost my Pops 10 years ago and I know the feeling *bro*. Hang strong for the rest of your family and God bless.


Sorry Mam. I did'nt read the other post and did'nt know you are a lady. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Carol, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know it's been a tough road for some time now. You handled each obstacle, each trial w/ grace and strength and a dedication to your dad with an unselfish heart. I know Ernie is so proud of you. Keeping you and your family in our prayers. 

I was blessed to meet Ernie two years ago. Seems like our relationship was closer than the few years that we knew one another. It was always a pleasure to be around Ernie. One of my fondest memories of Ernie came last September, during the height of the drought at the lake. After a church fish fry at his house, Ernie decides to take Carol's boat to mark stumps. Duke, Kelsey and I jump in the boat to help and before you know it, Ernie is lancing off stump infested waters w/ the trolling motor. As we made our way across the inlet, marking stumps and listening to the two military minds on the bow of the boat on the importance of navigational precision, we get stuck! 

It was always a teaching moment with Ernie. From fishing, to living and listening, to playing "dirty pool", and everything in between. He was a wonderful man. He had a profound impact on Kelsey. He made time to converse with her and find out what her dreams were. She appreciated his viewpoint and valued his opinion. I know she is hurting tonight.

I'm posting my favorite picture of your dad, Carol. He was so proud of catching the biggest Striper on his first ever Pine Island Striper trip with Danny O, Kickapoo Duke and I. 

RIP my friend...til I see you again!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Holy Moly! Mr. Earnie is back in spirit with a nice bass! What a GREAT pic!

I bet he will have some great one-liners when we meet again in Heaven.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Ernie and Carol


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My condolences Carol. 


Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

From Kelsey...

Today has been a hard, stressful and horrible day. Besides Geology & CJ being intense classes, I found out that a great man that treated me like his grand child past away today.  I can't even express how much you meant to me Mr. Ernie. I began to see life in a different way through your loving and caring heart. You were such an incredible man who shared God's love to each and every person. I'm going to miss you so much!!! I'm never going to forget all the great memories we made together. Love you so much!!! ♥ Thank u for everything!!! 

Your girl. 
Kelsey


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

_*I thought I would re-post Dad's first post on 2Cool.** I hope you enjoy it.*_

Reel Time's Dad, a little history
Well, now you've seen a recent picture of my best boat, next you need to know a little more about this old man. He had the misfortune as a very young boy of learning to cast with his dad's very old Pflueger reel, a two foot long split bamboo rod, and a silk braided line. During this learning process he tied on a huge three jointed floating plug and promptly backlashed at the end of a long cast in "the hospital pond" in Laurel Mississippi. While picking out the backlash a five pound bass decided to have the plug and did, promptly hooking himself. The young boy unable to wind the reel, put the rod over his shoulder and ran dragging the bass up the bank until the bass seemed to be safely ashore, the consequence of this was one hopelessly ruined child who until this day can't pass up any opportunity to go fishing.
Fly fishing was this boy's next endeavor. This came about as a result of tutelage by a caring Baptist preacher, Dr L.G. Gates. This dear friend spent several days teaching the art of tying flies, selecting feathers, furs, dying feathers and furs, carving fly bodies, annealing and bending hooks to desired shapes and then re-hardening the hooks. Also there was instruction in silk fly line treatment to affect floatation with a homemade oil carefully extracted when Momma boiled a chicken (only the initial oil floatation was light enough for this purpose). This same very light oil was also just the ticket for dressing dry flies and not only gave good floatation but charmed the bream and bass with the odor from the chicken fat. Momma's sewing thread treated with bee's wax and Testor's airplane glue along with a pair of purloined tweezers and a donated hook vise from my tutor completed the complement of my fly tying equipment. The further donation of a skeleton reel equipped with braided silk fly line and a seven foot split bamboo fly rod completed the array of equipment and casting instructions were carefully absorbed. Oh, I almost forgot the cat gut leaders that had to be hand tapered and tipped with a horse hair to make the presentation proper for a dry fly tied on a # 22 hook. Later on after the demise of the split bamboo rod, ferrules finally didn't fit after the many home repair jobs, the boy managed to buy a fiberglass Conalon lifetime guaranteed rod which he still uses today (nine foot and very heavy).
After moving to Texas in order to make a living in the pipeline business, this young man became enamored with salt water fishing. He was "adopted" by Dusty Rhodes, one of the, if not perhaps the best salt water fisherman ever to cast a plug. Dusty and Reel Time's Dad quickly became lifetime fishing buddies and covered the coastal waters from deep into Mexico to Galveston bay. Dusty's Port O'Connor place was most frequently our headquarters and we ruined out children by exposing them to our salt water escapades, they still haven't recovered. Dusty was most concerned about the over catch of game fish and was one of three persons that worked tirelessly in Austin to effect the first conservation rules that had teeth via the GCCA. This effort has now developed into groups such as CCA and is working, thanks to persons that followed his pattern, thank you Dusty as you look down on us from above.
Now this is enough talk from an old timer such as I am for his first appearance on the board. Someday I might even be able to write using some of the abbreviations that seem to be prevalent in the 2 Cool group, until then, just give me a little slack.
Reel Time's Dad (RTD)


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that he passed carol. If there is anything we can do please let me know. I was very lucky to have spend the limited time around him but I could tell he loved fishing but loved his daughter more.
He will be missed around the lake!!
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Carol,
Becki and I send prayers and condolences for your loss. We only knew Ernie from the fish fry
but even in those brief encounters it was easy to know that he was a special person.


----------



## catchmeifyoucan (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Reel tough times*

Hello Carol and your whole family and friends from 2Cool

I only had the pleasure of fishing with ernie one time , but not in the same boat .
Ernie and Duke followed me out in duke's boat and we tied up beside each other made small talk , we didn't have much luck so we called it a day.
You know how you meet someone for the first time and you know rite then what kind of person they are, well Ernie was one of those people. 
You know Carol and Ernie from what i could see had a very strong father, daughter bond and i was very proud for them, you hardly see that kind of thing any more . we will miss you very much Ernie and i know, you are walking on gold stepping stones heading to your new found fishing hole,
please don't be said for your family we will all be ok for now until we get to see you again , you will be in our prayers and we will never forget you.

God bless you Ernie , Carol , Family and Friends
Terry (Fishon21):walkingsm


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.I'll pray for you and your family.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

My deepest condolences Reel Time,








out to you & your family.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

My condolences! Prayers sent!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Reel Time....so sorry for your loss. I never formally met your dad, but did have a brief boat-to-boat meeting with him and Duke one day out on the creek. He introduced himself as "Reel Times Dad". But we all new him as part of the 2 Cool family and through your posts about him. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, I am dreading the day myself and it is close. Prayers for your peace of mind.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

My sincere condolences Carol on the loss of your Dad.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss Carol. I know how you feel.I meet Ernie a few times at the fish fries,and what a great man. He made everyone feel comfortable around him and he was going to say grace before we ate.Ernie you will be missed my friend. RIP......


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

"As we made our way across the inlet, marking stumps and listening to the two military minds on the bow of the boat on the importance of navigational precision, we get stuck! "
That's what happens when the Air Force guy (Ernie) is in control of the trolling motor, not listening to the Navy guy (me) on the water!! Actually, the only ship I was ever on in my 4 years in the Navy was the Battleship Texas, drydocked on the Houston Ship Channel.
And the trip we took to Pine Island with Pet Spoon and Danny was also Ernie's introduction to ribs at Florida's on the way home.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry for your lost ...... Prayers sent.


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

Deepest condolences, and Prayers sent! He is in a much better place, looking down on the rest of us now, that's for sure!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I sure am sorry to hear that news and I'm sorry for your loss.

TH


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. I met your father but wish I had got to know him better.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

my condolences


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Condolences on the loss of your Dad.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Carol, So sorry to hear we lost Ernie. He was truely one of a kind. I enjoyed every second that I was around him. I am glad I was able to talk with him from the BAMC BBQ. It is all of our loss and we share it with you. God bless and I will keep you in my prayers.

Ed


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

I would like to offer my sincere condolences for your loss. I had the pleasure of meeting Ernie and understand why you called him your best friend.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

sincerest condolences, I only met your father once and he was a helluva guy 
He will be missed sorely by his friends and family


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Never met him but from the comments I'm ereading, I wish I had. Sorry for your loss. I can't imagine.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

My condolences and deepest sympathy for your loss Carol. I never had the pleasure of meeting him but from all the posts I've seen here I know he was a wonderful man and great father.
You are in our prayers.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

The wife & I had met Ernie at the first fish fry a few years back at the state park. He made us laugh with some of his stories. Then there was that infamous day up the river when Mattsfishin (Dad) & I were fishing. Carol had called Matt about Ernie having a hook stuck in his hand. 

When we arrived they had already removed the hook. Matt told Ernie about the cream and what it was used for. I will never forget the look on Ernies face while Matt was explaining it to him. 

He was truly a great man!

Carol,

You are in our thoughts and prayers. If you need anything at all please let us know.

Robby & Melisa


----------



## bigmike2121 (May 20, 2012)

My condolences and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss. Prayers go out.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. May God give you & your family peace, strength and comfort during this time and for the future.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

Sorry Carol, I am at a loss for words. I really liked ernie because he reminded me of my dad. Sure wanted to bring him out on the boat with me. I ll send you a pm for more info.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ernie's showing at the fish fry made the event. Truly a gentleman,a scholar and much more. My condolences Carrol, I'm sure glad I got to take him fishing a couple of times and that Lee got know him. Men like him can make such a strong impact on the lives of the young men in the world.
He took the time to engage folks at a real deep level and still keep the jokes and good time rolling.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Carol, He will be greatly missed by many! Stay strong, as he would want you to! I personally know how you feel, and please get out and catch the big one! My Sympathy thru your tough times of a great loss. Prayers sent, Megafish


----------



## palmettoguideservice (May 13, 2010)

carol, sorry about your dad, glad I got to fish with him and _will always remember his smiles and the joy catching fish brought him. _


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Carol, I lost my dad on May 20th due to a tragic accident so I somewhat know what you are going through. I am sorry for your loss. I do not know you well but feel free to message me if you need someone to talk to.


----------



## humble one (Jan 31, 2011)

Carol, sorry to hear about your loss, met you and Ernie at last fish fry I could see a special bond between you and your dad, God has blessed you and him by giving you time together,and I know your grief and your hope,because it ain't over yet ,there will be a gathering together when we pass on to the other side.I was living with my mother for one year and taking care of her before she passed away,and it was a time of growing close ,but also a time of love and care, just to let you know you are in my prayers. God Bless You,your bro. in Christ


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

Carol,

I don't post to often but felt that this is one case where I just had to say something. I met Ernie at the first fish fry up at Duke's place and remember thinking that it sure would be nice to spend some time with him. Unfortunately I was never able to make that happen and it is a shame because it truly is my loss.

Anyway, words are never enough in these situations, but we all wish you the best and hope that you will find comfort from knowing that although he left us, He is in good hands now.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The Good Lord made us all. He does his best but it seems we all still has a fault or two.
But in a few cases he gets it exactly right. Ernie was one of those cases. A good honest gentle man who gave more than he took. Some one who left the world a better place than he found it.
I hope the Lord did not break the mold. We need more like your dad.
Rest in peace, Ernie. I'll see you soon at the really big fish fry in Heaven. I'll bring the Nanner Puddin.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Carol,
Sorry to hear about your dad. I never met him, but just by reading all these posts paints a picture of a great Christian Fisherman. You are truly blessed because God gave you a wonderful earthly father for all these years. I hope God gives you comfort and peace during this time. Just remember that part of your dad lives on in you - he imparted so many great qualities in you; he also impacted so many other lives in a positive way. Praying for you & your loved ones.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i met ernie at the fish fry.....what a wonderful fellow!!! rest in peace!!


----------



## shek5974 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of your father. A good fishing buddy is hard to replace but a mentor will live on forever.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody. Y'all are too kind.


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

Carol, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Carol,

I am deeply sorry for you and your family. I regret I never got to meet your Dad as he sounds like a rare gem of a gentleman. You and your family have been and are in my prayers.
Tom


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Carol, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad.. We just got back in town and I just now read the post.. I really enjoyed meeting Ernie at the fish fry's and I know we will all miss him at future outings.. 

my condolences to your and your family, our prayers are with you. 

Alan


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Carol I just saw this. So sorry for your loss.

You are in our thoughts
as you find your way though this.
We are praying for your healing,
with the passage of time.
We know you miss him/her;
we send our understanding
and consolation.
Know that the strain, the pain,
will eventually ease.
May your pleasant memories
sustain and comfort you.
You are in our thoughts.


----------

